# Great Granny Along quilt finished



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Whew. I nearly ran out of backing fabric on this one, I had 3/4 of an inch left when I finished quilting it! This one is sold.

Just a simple feather panto on it.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

You say "just a simple feather", yet the quilting makes it look so elegant!


----------



## MidwestGal (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Boy, that was cutting it close, lol! Beautiful as always CJ. Do you ever do anything that doesn't turn out gorgeous?? 

I love the colors, very pretty but muted enough that it looks like it could be an antique, very nice.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks girls. Yes Callie, I have my share of "oh my god what was I thinking"? LOL


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Beautiful work! Did you piece it as well?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Belfrybat said:


> Beautiful work! Did you piece it as well?


Thanks! Yes. Everything I make is entirely done by myself.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Outstanding!


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Just stunning!


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Lovely CJ. What kind of LA do you have?? I know you told me once but my short term memory sucks!!! LOL 
I have a Tin Lizzy but I want a Statler Sticher so bad I can tste it. Only problem is I dont have the $$. For some reason I cant talk my Dh into mortaging the house to buy me one!! LOL
Alice in Virginia


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Alice, I have an APQS Millennium with an IntelliQuilter on it. I bought it for business, but after only just a short while hubby's work sent us down to New Orleans to work at their other nuke plant for a year, so I ended up closing my quilting business. When we came back, I just never started it back up.


----------



## dixiemaiden (Oct 31, 2007)

That is beautiful. I love the colors!


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

Beautiful!!


----------

